# 12"+ here in Upstate NY!!



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Heavy dense snow, but the Honda made quick work of it!! EOD was basically 18" of wet slush, but it didn't clog once!! Ok, I've had enough, bring on summer, I'm ready for some Z06 time!! :icon-dancingparty:

Almost forgot about the new armorskids!! They're like having power steering.. Highly recommend!!!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

What machine are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Honda HS928


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice I need to put the skids on my machines. I have worn out the stock ones in 20 hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

My factory installed skids were crap. They protected the housing, but little else. They seemed to always find something to drag on, or get bound up on. Good riddance..


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

18" of wet, heavy snow and the Ariens 926 LE threw it a half mile, no problem. I had just added the 2-belt auger system for $50, and I suspect that came into play with the heavy snow. Very pleased with the XTrac tires with the "net chains" - no more slipping. It's a keeper.


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Images*

Hello.
Just curious, why didn't anyone post some images?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mate from Virginia said:


> Hello.
> Just curious, why didn't anyone post some images?


well, because 12" isnt newsworthy, 
Its pretty much nothing, around here..most people wouldnt even think to take pictures, because its not a photo-worthy event. It slowed down the morning drive into work, but then life was back to normal by 2pm.

Scot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

I never even thought to take any pics, but I took this one as I was putting the 928 back to bed.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nary a flake on Long Island. Plenty of water though. My Ariens 11528 is in bed already.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Does not look like we are getting anything here in central mass.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

For those that like pictures, the Massachusetts coast south of Boston.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

We have absolutely nothing in Nova Scotia, a lot of the golf courses are opening early!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

AriensPro1128 said:


> For those that like pictures, the Massachusetts coast south of Boston.


heard on the news some folks had to evacuate


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

When I saw the Forecast in Central Ma. would be Rain, I decided on a "Rainy Day" Trip to Mohegan Sun in Ct. Very Heavy Rain and Serious Wind Blowing the Car Around on the way Down...More of the Same on the Way Back, but with Sleet and Snow Mixing. (Ct Needs to Re Paint the Lines in the Road; Couldn't See For Sh*t...) On a Good Note, I left the Casino "Ahead of the Game"!. Looks Like Snowblower Season is Pretty Much Done Here....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> On a Good Note, I left the Casino "Ahead of the Game"!..


IMHO,if you walk out of the Rivers Casiuo in Schenectady with your wallet, you are doing good. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Something pleasing about snow blowing in the 12 to 24 inch depth. When I see snow in the forecast of 2-3 inches etc. I'm not happy.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

We got just enough so that the EOD was slightly above bucket height. I saw quite a few of my neighbors ditch the blower and go to shovels for some reason. I assume they were clogging or ineffective, but im not sure.

My 624 was super low on power for sure. Clearing ~18" of sloppy stuff is brutal. It throws it good, and its never clogged on me once, but ~20HP would be nice in a 24" bucket.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> We got just enough so that the EOD was slightly above bucket height. I saw quite a few of my neighbors ditch the blower and go to shovels for some reason. I assume they were clogging or ineffective, but im not sure.
> 
> My 624 was super low on power for sure. Clearing ~18" of sloppy stuff is brutal. It throws it good, and its never clogged on me once, but ~20HP would be nice in a 24" bucket.


Even my 928 was breathing heavy with the EOD chores, but it got the job done. Great investment!


----------



## Railbender (Jan 2, 2018)

I measured 9" of heavy wet snow Friday morning, with deeper drifts. No problem for my HSS1332AT. Then the city plowed 12"+ of slush onto the sidewalk. That did clog the chute a couple of times. I sprayed the chute with silicone Thursday. By the time I got to the slush I had been running about an hour and a half so it probably had worn off.


----------

